# Solved: Word 2007 - Header/Footer (Link to previous)



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

Having a bit of trouble customising my Footer when it comes to page numbering.

I do not wish to count the front page and contents pages of my document so I would usually de-select the "Link to previous" button, but in Word 2007, the "Link to previous" button never seems to be highlighted (active) for clicking..

Therefore it is forcing all my pages to share the same header and footer as the page above...

Am I doing something wrong here?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone share this problem or know what I mean?


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

U mean to have different header footer on odd 7 even pages?


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

No, not odd and even..

Left of the option to do odd even pages is the option to de-select the "link to previous" button, however my button is inactive...


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Do U have any section brack, in Your document, if no, it's normal, to be so, couse it works only when there are diferrent sections!


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

I have "Page Breaks" withyin my document after each page, but no "Section breaks"..


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

This thing with link to previos can be used only when U have section brakes in U document
So if U don't have section brakes it normal that this option is not enabled


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

How do I make section breaks?


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

Go to tab PageLayout, Breaks, and choose one of the section breaks listed there!


----------



## Dynamix (Feb 15, 2005)

HAHA! I think I have finally cracked it!!!

You're the man, thank you very much!!

2007 is confusing!


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm glad it helped U, now U can mark the thread as solved


----------

